# HDR fun



## hrgagan (Apr 29, 2012)

Tried my hands on HDR a few days back, first shots. I took them all at my workplace with my iPhone and used a painterly preset!
Thanks looking forward to your thoughts..


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 29, 2012)

I really like #2 and the bridge shot!


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 29, 2012)

amazing what a phone can do these days.


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 30, 2012)

What app did you use? I use a lot of my iPod apps, especially the photography ones. Can get some special effects quick and the pics print very well!


----------



## hrgagan (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Trevor and bunny for your comments.
@bunny: I use the built in camera on my iPhone 4s, there's a option to shoot at HDR maximum of 2 shots at a time, after that I sync the photos merge using photomatix, I chose the painterly preset to give it that artistic look, you can choose from a lot of other presets depending on what your shooting at. And then i post it back from my system to iPhone and i use adobe ps app to crop and add a border, this app is free on the Internet.


----------



## hrgagan (Apr 30, 2012)

Also to add to that, I use pro HDR which lets me combine 2 shots into one and after that I use HDR fx to play fool with the highlights, this app can truly modify your images into something artistic. I am showing a image all processed on my phone using the above two apps. Thanks, and have fun


----------



## bunny99123 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info and like the photo. I bought the HDR fx for my iPod. Since, the iPod camera I have is almost worthless, I tried it on pics from my camera roll. I still to practice more with settings.


----------



## mikeduk (May 2, 2012)

Interesting pics, I like that photomatix feel although they seem a little on the noisy side. I love the texture though, they look more like paintings that photos! I especially like the last one 800x603.. clean up the noise a little and that would be a great shot!

I use the Pro HDR app for my iPhone, it does a two photo HDR in camera then gives you a few settings to play around with after, it's actually very good considering its a mobile phone!

ahh I still remember my first mobile phone, I was happy it had a 16 character text screen on it... happy days...


----------



## fenderjaguar (May 2, 2012)

Straighten out 1 & 2 and it will look a lot better. #4 could use a slight tilt as well. Pretty cool though with a phone!


----------



## hrgagan (May 2, 2012)

Thanks federjaguar and mikeduk, I will repost making those change on tilting the images and reducing the noise, I think the painterly preset that i used in photomatix increases the opacity of the image. I can control the opacity using hdr fx on my phone that cleans up the image a little and reduce the noise hugely, although I chose the painterly preset to make it look like a painting. Amazing stuff all on phone I have to agree...I attached one pic, please tell me if this ok, I couldn't tilt this one using the phone's built in app...


----------



## fenderjaguar (May 2, 2012)

Yeah the sky looks better that way.


----------



## globalukk (May 4, 2012)

I've tried that setting before but I don't like how the clowds look, mine cameout like your first two, imo they look too artificial. I like the second two though.


----------



## hrgagan (May 4, 2012)

globalukk said:
			
		

> I've tried that setting before but I don't like how the clowds look, mine cameout like your first two, imo they look too artificial. I like the second two though.



U said you've tried the settings before, I would like to know on what type of shots have you tried it. I am just starting out, I liked the painterly present the most!!! N this is my first HDR edit...thanks


----------



## hrgagan (May 4, 2012)

Took another shot today evening added some blues to the sky intentionally to bring out some colour to this image. C&C thanks!


----------

